# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سورة (المؤمنون) أم (المؤمنين) ؟؟

## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل أسماء السور يجري عليها التغير الإعرابي حسب موقعها في الجملة ؟؟

وجدت أن أسماء هذه السور :
 سورة (المؤمنون) / الكافرون/ 

رغم أن إعرابها = مضاف إليه (مجرور بالياء)

وأما سورة المطففين ، فهل لو وقعت في موضع رفع فهل تغير إلى (المطففون) ؟؟ 

أما سورة المنافقين فيقال سورة (المنافقون) ويقال سورة ( المنافقين )

فهل أجد عندكم تبريرا نحويا أو من ناحية تسمية السور؟ وهل تكلم العلماء في هذا؟

في الواقع عندي خاطر في ذهني ولكني لستُ متأكدة منه ..ولمّا أبحث ..

----------


## الطيب صياد

*لا تتغير عند تغير موقعها في الكلام، لأنها تجري مجرى الحكاية، فأقول ( حفظتُ المؤمنون ) و ( عجِبتُ لسورة المؤمنون ).
و كذا بالنسبة لسورة ( المنافقين ) فتبقى الياء حتى في موضع الرفع.
و لا شكَّ أن تسمية السور توقيف من الله تعالى، فيبقى الاسم كما هو و لا يصح تغييره.
و كذا سورة ( آلَ عمرانَ ) فهي بفتح الآل، فتبقى الفتحة مهما كان موقع اللفظة في الجملة.
كل ذلك حكايةً..
كمن سمَّى ابنه ( ثمانونَ ) فلا تتغير واوه عند تغير موقعه، و لا استغراب في مثالي هذا، فكثير من أسماء الأندلسيين تنتهي بمقطع ( ـونَ ) مثل: فحلون، زيدون، جبرون...
كما أن في أسمائهم مقطع ( ـينَ ) مثل: زَمْنِينَ..
فهذه الأمساء على وزن جمع المذكر السالم، و لكن لا هي هو و لا ملحقةٌ به، و إنما هي أعلامٌ مفردةٌ.
يبقى صفة إعرابها: -إما بالحركة الظاهرة على آخره مع جريانها مجرى الاسم الذي لا ينصرف فأقول ( هذه المؤمنونُ، و حفظتُ المؤمنونَ، و أعجبتُ بالمؤمنونَ ).
- و إما بحركات مقدَّرة فأقول ( حضر زيدونَ، و رأيتُ زيدونَ، و مررتُ بزيدونَ )، و تكون الحركات مقدرة على النون منع من ظهورها الحكاية..
هذا ما علِق بذهني، و أهل اللغة في منتدانا عند حسن ظني (: 
*

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و حتى لا أكون غاشًّا، فإن مقطع ( ـونَ ) في أسماء الأندلسيين - رحمهم الله - زعم بعضهم أنها مستقاة من الإسبانية، و هي تدل عندهم على التفخيم.
أخبرني بذلك طالب يدرس معي و هو متقنٌ للإسبانية و أخبر بذلك أستاذة الأدب الأندلسي فسكتتْ.

*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك

هذا هو الواقع في المصحف فالسورة مكتوبة : سورة المؤمنون

ولكن ماذا عن :



> أما سورة المنافقين فيقال سورة (المنافقون) ويقال سورة ( المنافقين )


فهل تغير حسب موقعها في العبارة؟

ربما لم أطرح السؤال بأسلوب صحيح ؟؟

----------


## الطيب صياد

ربما أنا لم أجب بشكل صحيح:

فأنتِ سألتِ عن سورة ( المنافقينَ )، فإنها تبقى على هذه الصورة لا تتغير، فتقولين ( المنافقينَ سورةٌ مدنيةٌ )، على أنها مبتدأ مرفوع بضمة مقدرة على النون منع من ظهورها الحكاية.
و كنتُ قد قلتُ:



> *لا تتغير عند تغير موقعها في الكلام، لأنها تجري مجرى الحكاية، فأقول ( حفظتُ المؤمنون ) و ( عجِبتُ لسورة المؤمنون ).
> و كذا بالنسبة لسورة ( المنافقين ) فتبقى الياء حتى في موضع الرفع.
> ............
> يبقى صفة إعرابها: -إما بالحركة الظاهرة على آخره مع جريانها مجرى الاسم الذي لا ينصرف فأقول ( هذه المؤمنونُ، و حفظتُ المؤمنونَ، و أعجبتُ بالمؤمنونَ ).
> - و إما بحركات مقدَّرة فأقول ( حضر زيدونَ، و رأيتُ زيدونَ، و مررتُ بزيدونَ )، و تكون الحركات مقدرة على النون منع من ظهورها الحكاية..
> *

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

في المصحف سورة المنافقون ، في حين أن في أسباب النزول للنيسابوري (سورة المنافقين)

كذلك في أسباب النزول للنيسابوري في الفهرس ((( سورة (قد أفلح ) المؤمنين ))) وهي في المصحف سورة المؤمنون

هذا هو ما جعلني أطرح السؤال

----------


## الطيب صياد

> *
> و لا شكَّ أن تسمية السور توقيف من الله تعالى، فيبقى الاسم كما هو و لا يصح تغييره.
> 
> *


 و الله أعلى و أعلم

----------


## البشتامي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل أسماء السور يجري عليها التغير الإعرابي حسب موقعها في الجملة ؟؟
> 
> وجدت أن أسماء هذه السور :
>  سورة (المؤمنون) / الكافرون/ 
> 
> رغم أن إعرابها = مضاف إليه (مجرور بالياء)
> 
> ...


وفوق كل ذي علم عليم

----------


## فالح الحجية

احسنتم وقد افدتمونا الا اني اقول ماذا لووضعت ( المؤمنون ) بين قوسي التنصيص فتاخذ حكما قاطعا وكذلك البقية 
فما هو رايكم  
اليس هذا افضل واصح

----------


## أُفكِّر

تبنى على الحكاية كما نقول : زرت أبو ظبي وسافرت لأبو ظبي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم 

وجزى الله الأخ الطيب والأخ البشتامي والأخ فالح والأخت عبدلية خير الجزاء على المشاركة

وكما ذكر الأخ فالح الحجية إذا وضع بين علامتي تنصيص زال الإشكال ولكن هذا في المكتوب

ولكن يبدو أنني لم أوضح سبب سؤالي

 اعتدنا أن نقول في حلق القرآن (وليس حجة): سورة المنافقين تارة وسورة المنافقون أخرى ، لكننا نقول سورة المؤمنون قولا واحدا فنطقتها أخت قالت :" في سورة المؤمنين" ثم عدلتها فانتبهنا وانطرح السؤال
وظننت أن هذا بسبب أن لفظ المنافقون ذكر في الآية في السورة (المنافقون) ثم (المنافقين) ..
في حين لم يذكر في سورة المؤمنون إلا اللفظ المرفوع ، وفي سورة المطففين إلا اللفظ المجرور

لكني وجدت في النسخة التي معي من أسباب النزول للنيسابوري قال في الفهرس سورة المنافقين (في المصحف سورة المنافقون) ، وقال أيضا ((( سورة (قد أفلح ) المؤمنين ))) وهي في المصحف سورة المؤمنون

فهل أجاز بعض العلماء تغيير إعراب اسم السورة حسب موقعه رغم أن المصحف مكتوب فيه : سورة المنافقون ، وسورة المؤمنون؟؟؟؟ 

وهذا لضبط اللفظ عند النطق به.

والسؤال ربما يبدو متنطعا وأكاد أتهم نفسي بهذا!!

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الهواري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثواكم
بالنسبة لجواب سؤال الأخت سارة باختصار نظرا لضيقي وقتي فقد أدركني وقت العشاء فهو كما يلي:
يجوز أن يقال سورة المؤمنون ويجوز أن يقال سورة المؤمنين وكذا في غيرها دون حرج في ذلك فالأول على الحكاية والثاني على الإعراب كما سمعته من شيوخي حفظهم الله
قال الناظم: وإن نسبت لأداة حكما *** فاحْكِ أو اعرب واجعلنها اسما
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الهواري

تصحيح: نظرا لضيق وقتي بدون ياء بعد كلمة ضيق

----------


## ابو عبادة

> *و كذا سورة ( آلَ عمرانَ ) فهي بفتح الآل، فتبقى الفتحة مهما كان موقع اللفظة في الجملة.*


أخي الكريم : ما الدليل على أن سورة ( آلِ عمران ) هي بفتح الآل مع أن اسمها في مصحف المدينة بكسر اللام وكذلك في متون الأحاديث التي ورد اسمها فيها ؟

----------


## محمدسيف الاسلام

السلام عليكم 
اذا قلنا ان اسماء السور توقيفية و هو قول الجمهور فهنا زال الاشكال و اذا قلنا انها غير توقيفية فهنا يتغير حكم القراءة من الرفع الى الجر حسب الكلام المضمر 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أشجعي

سبحان الله
اليوم سُئلت هذا السؤال ودخلت لأبحث عن الجواب في الانترنت وإذ هو بالمشاركات الجديدة على المجلس.
لماذا المؤمنون بالرفع وليس المؤمنين؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما يظهر لي إلى الآن أنه كما ذكر الأخ أبو إبراهيم الهواري يجوز فيه الوجهين على الإعراب وعلى الحكاية وكذا أجابتني احدى الأخوات الفاضلات المتخصصات في علم التفسير.

فقولنا سورة المؤمنون على الحكاية لأول السورة :" قد أفلح المؤمنون" وقولنا بالجر على الإعراب. ويشتهر على ألسنتنا الحكاية أكثر من الإعراب

ولهذا تحيرت لما وجدت سورة (المنافقين) مشتهرة باللفظين على الألسن، وظننت أنه ربما تكون هذه السورة فقط يقال فيها المنافقين والمنافقون على الحكاية كلاهما لذكر اللفظ في مطلع السورة بالرفع والجر، فيقترن فيها الحكاية بالإعراب.

والله أعلم.

----------

